# Number of weeks required to complete Basic Training in the Regular Force



## Veteran`s son (9 Mar 2003)

How many weeks are required to complete Basic Training in the Regular Force? 

Also, does the Basic Training(for Regular Force) include BMQ and SQ?

Is the length of the Trades Training Course basically the same for all elements of the Canadian Armed Forces(the Army in particular)?


----------



## klumanth (9 Mar 2003)

Reg Force basic is 10 weeks.  Basic training is the same as BMQ (Basic Military Qualification).  It does not include SQ (Soldier Qualification.)  Trades training (aka MOC training and QL3) vary greatly in length depending on the trade.  You can find the training time for different trades here.

 http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/html/careers/career_profiles/index.html# 

Keep in mind  these are not exact lengths as trade training changes constantly, but it should give you a pretty good idea.


----------



## ArmyBoyzGurl (9 Mar 2003)

...it also depends if you pass your pt tests n stuff.. my bf is in his last week, but if he doesnt pass part of his test, he‘ll get recoursed.... so as long as you do well, its 10 weeks...


----------



## Gelan (29 Mar 2003)

As the others said, BMQ is 10 weeks. Army SQ is another 10 weeks, and your MOC training varies from trade to trade.


----------

